# He may have remarried, before our divorce



## WhiskeyVictor (Sep 13, 2016)

I have a long backstory and it can all be found on my previous posts. Long story short, I was on Facebook the other day and my STBX girlfriend popped up. They live together and she blocked me nearly two years ago (I noticed when I went to block her since I saw her profile every time I logged in). I thought it was strange that she'd go through the process to unblock, especially since she's avoided meeting me since my children to me about the two of them. So I blocked her on FB and went to Instagram to do the same. 

When I went to Instagram, her account was open and one of the last pictures that she posted was the two of them on vacation (during my birthday weekend), and the two of them were very obviously wearing rings on their ring fingers. How would I go about finding out if they were married? He actually did the same thing to me, except I had no idea that he had ever been married.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

You should be able to check at the county clerk's office if they registered the marriage.

If they did, maybe you can give yourself a b-day present and send him to jail


----------

